

Building a Movie Recommendation Service with Apache Spark and Flask - ingve
https://www.codementor.io/spark/tutorial/building-a-recommender-with-apache-spark-python-example-app-part1

======
minimaxir
Wow, the code is stolen from the eDX class on Spark from a few months ago
(when the article was published coincidently), with only a few minor
modifications for model saving.

That's ballsy.

------
bertomartin
@minimaxir, which class?

~~~
minimaxir
[https://www.edx.org/course/scalable-machine-learning-uc-
berk...](https://www.edx.org/course/scalable-machine-learning-uc-berkeleyx-
cs190-1x#)!

It's one of the assignments. (The collaborative filtering one)

~~~
bertomartin
cool,thanks

~~~
minimaxir
Whopps, it was actually the other Big Data class.

The assignments are here: [https://github.com/spark-mooc/mooc-
setup](https://github.com/spark-mooc/mooc-setup)

